# Pork Loin Roast Bone-in



## bhath19 (Aug 26, 2017)

My wife went to our meat market and ended up getting a Pork Loin Roast with Bone-in. I would assume I would smoke just as I would a a regular pork loin up to 145-150 for IT. Any particular good methods of cooking (i.e. foiled, unfoiled, etc) also what temp? It's 4.7lbs so about how long as a guide should I expect this to take? Didn't know for estimating when I need to throw on the smoker, how long per pound at the designated temperature. Thanks in advance!


----------



## b-one (Aug 26, 2017)

Not much help here but I wouldn't foil it,and cook it as you mentioned 145-150 IT. I would cook between 225-300. If you have a rotisserie setup and there's a nice fat spot on it that would be the way to go.


----------



## bhath19 (Aug 26, 2017)

b-one said:


> Not much help here but I wouldn't foil it,and cook it as you mentioned 145-150 IT. I would cook between 225-300. If you have a rotisserie setup and there's a nice fat spot on it that would be the way to go.


How about time per pound?


----------



## griz400 (Aug 26, 2017)

Always smoke loin by temperature ... it will be dry if you go over 145 - 150 .. pull at tha internal temp and wrap with foil, cover up with a towel and let it rest maybe 20 - 25 minutes then post a pic for us ...


----------



## b-one (Aug 26, 2017)

I agree with Griz,smoke to temp not time,it's done when it's done.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 26, 2017)

Here's a different idea.

Cut the bones off, leave some good meat on them.  Boneless loin and ribs to cook for later.


----------



## bhath19 (Aug 27, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Always smoke loin by temperature ... it will be dry if you go over 145 - 150 .. pull at tha internal temp and wrap with foil, cover up with a towel and let it rest maybe 20 - 25 minutes then post a pic for us ...



I was planning on cooking to temp just wanted to make sure I have an ETA so I can have done in time. I know it can vary but I'll use 15 mins per pound as an estimated finish with IT being the determining factor. I may wrap in bacon as well.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 27, 2017)

I usually run my smoker around 300° and a pork loin takes about 90 minutes. The bones will add a bit of time. Just allow 3 hours and if it's done early wrap it in foil. It'll stay hot for several hours. 

Check the temp in the center of the meat. And put the bones closest to the heat source.


----------



## bhath19 (Aug 27, 2017)

IMG_1838.JPG



__ bhath19
__ Aug 27, 2017





Here is a pic of the meat. Bone is on the bottom.  I'm thinking 225 up to 145-150 IT. I plan on wrapping in bacon. Going to assume possibly 3 hours to get to temp and if it gets to IT prior I will wrap in foil. Sound good?


----------

